# Johnny Bucket Jr & Snowblower?



## jambsi (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Johnny Bucket Jr on my X300.

I'd very much like to get a snowblower. Does anybody out there have this combination? 

I'd like to quick/easy swich back & forth between the 2 attachments. Is anybody doing that?

Is there a specific brand or set of characteristics in a blower I should look for to support this need?

Thanks for thoughts.

Jay

P.S. Moderator - I could've put this post under the shades tree or in ag/snow removal or probably somwehere else I didn't spot. Feel free to move it if you think it belongs elsewhere.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know about making quick changes but without some fabricating of brackets etc I think you will only be able to easily hook up a JD blower on your tractor. 

I don't remember what brackets you need for the JB jr so I don't know how much they would interfere with the snow blower. I would contact the JB people and see if they know. 

Andy


----------

